# écran ipod touch



## trivium77 (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour depuis hier soir j'ai un petit soucis avec mon ipod touch : en effet j'ai remarqué que son écran a comme une poussière incrustée entre l'écran et sa protection en verre, ou alors s'agit-il d'une fissure (d'environ 1 mm). Je suis à l'écoute de vos conseils.

PS: si je dois le ramener en SAV, écran la garanterie sera fonctionnelle ? (j'ai acheté mon ipod en février) Je ne devrais pas payer la réparation de l'écran ?


----------



## asticotboy (14 Juin 2008)

Si c'est une fissure (sûrement due a un choc), la garantie ne marchera certainement pas...


----------



## trivium77 (14 Juin 2008)

Je précise qu'il n'est jamais tombé et que je ne l'ai jamais cogné...


----------



## christiti (8 Juillet 2008)

Salut !

J'ai aussi un problème sur l'écran de mon ipod touch !
Je l'ai recu hier, et j'ai remarqué ca !

A gauche de l'écran vers le bas, un petit trait blanc arrondie est présent sur l'écran !
Que doit-je faire ?

Je l'ai commander sur cdiscount ! Je doit passer par cdiscount ou directement par Apple ?
Vaut mieux que j'appel Apple, en expliquant mon problème et savoir si c'est réparable ou pas sachant qu'il est est tout neuf !

merdi d'avance


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

La garantie doit pouvoir s'appliquer.

Fais 2 choses:
-un mail à Cdiscount.
-un coup de fil à Apple.

Des produits neufs défectueux, pas de chance...


----------



## christiti (10 Juillet 2008)

Salut Salut !

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse 

Alors avant d'appeler le SAV de CDiscount, j'ai lu quelques mauvaises aventures concernant quelques clients. Donc j'ai directement appeler le SAV d'Apple, qui est vraiment trés bien.

Je vais recevoir dans 2 jours ouvrés, un colis pour glisser mon ipod touch, et 10 jours plus tard je recevrais le nouvel ipod touch. ils vont me le remplacer.
J'espère que le prochain n'aura pas le même problème.

Je vous tiens au courant dans les jours à venir, car il n'y as pas beaucoup d'infos concernant ces problèmes.

Bye bye


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juillet 2008)

Pour revenir sur les problèmes liés au "e-commerce", je recommande dès que je le peux un site où Dieu seul sait que j'ai (la famille) acheté des choses:
- 1 iPod nano. 
- 1 vidéo-projecteur. 
- 2 caméras. 
- 2 APN. 
- 1 imprimante (un ami).
Premierement: aucun, mais 0 problème avec tous ces produits. 
Deuxièmement: un SAV exemplaire (un problème avec une imprimante d'un ami)...

Finie la pub...

Tiens nous au jus, et l'on ne peut que confirmer que le SAV Apple est franchement bon. 

PS: je t'en prie !


----------



## christiti (16 Juillet 2008)

Salut !

Le livreur vient juste de passer récupérer mon Ipod Touch !
Bon ca as mis plus de temps que prévu sachant que j'ai appeler Apple le 10/07, et donc avec le week-end et le jour férié (14/07), ca vient juste d'être fait.

Vous avez une grande enveloppe Express d'Ups, vous l'ouvrez et là vous avez tout !
l'Apple Care, ce sont les informations concernant l'expédition. Vous avez le petit colis.
Le petit colis est simplement fait pour l'ipod ou pièce à réparer.
Vous glisser l'ipod dans un petit sac plastique, puis le le mettez au milieu du colis sur la mousse, puis refermez le colis.

Le livreur était sympa, et, s'est excusé du retard de 2mn. Il m'as dit que dans 10 jours max je recevrais le nouvel ipod. Il m'as aussi dit que si tout aller bien, je le recevrais Vendredi prochain, s'ils bossaient bien (donc Apple).

Voilà, je vous tiens au courant si un problème s'urgit, et dés que je recois mon nouvel ipod touch 

Bye


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Vraiment super le service après vente d'apple!!!! Onva le sérieux d'apple même dans les livreurs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Vraiment super le service après vente d'Apple! On voit le sérieux d'Apple même dans les livreurs !



Le livreur est de chez UPS, et c'est pas Apple qui choisit ses liveurs !! 
C'est la société de livraison.

PS: Apple est une société américaine, non pas un fruit, donc c'est un nom propre...
Moi je dis ça, je n'ai rien dit !


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2008)

Apple ne choisit pas ses livreurs, mais exige un niveau de qualité de la société engagée. Donc, le livreur ne fait que suivre les consignes correctement ce qui est rare je te l'accord.

Donc, un bon livreur néanmoins. Quelqu'un qui a compris ce que le mot service voulait dire en tout cas.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Apple ne choisit pas ses livreurs, mais exige un niveau de qualité de la société engagée. Donc, le livreur ne fait que suivre les consignes correctement ce qui est rare je te l'accord.
> 
> Donc, un bon livreur néanmoins. Quelqu'un qui a compris ce que le mot service voulait dire en tout cas.





Voilà pourquoi le SAV Apple est souvent exemplaire !


----------



## christiti (17 Juillet 2008)

Salut Salut !

Alors j'ai eu des nouvelles d'Apple ! Tout d'abord, concernant qu'ils avaient bien recu mon Ipod touch ce matin (a 11h). Ca va super vite, sachant que le livreur est venu hier matin. Et donc par curiosité je suis aller voir sur le site d'Ups et la livraison s'est faite la nuit !

Puis aprés avoir recu mon mail d'Apple cette aprés-midi, je suis aller, il y as 5mn, voir le statut de mon remplacement ! Et bien je suis à l'étape 3 (la dernière). Donc j'atend mon nouvel Ipod Touch qui devrait arriver dans 10 jours maximum !

Merci Apple !

Je vous tiens au courant pour la suite


----------



## christiti (21 Juillet 2008)

Salut ! 

j'ai reçu mon new itouch ce matin même. Alors que je devait normalement l'avoir que le 22, enfin on va pas se plaindre hein !

L'ipod est nickel ! J'ai même fait la mise à jour (2.0). Je suis content de le retrouver (même si c'est un nouveau )

Voilà j'espère que mes messages et les votres auront servis ou pourront servir à d'autres personnes qui sont ou seront dans ce même problème !

Sur ceux, bonne nuit à tous.

Bye bye


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,
mon ipod touch est tombé et depuis l'écran ne fonctionne plus
dois-je l'apporter au SAV ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Octobre 2008)

fais comme christi . bonne chance


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Octobre 2008)

lundi, je l'ai amené dans un centre agréé apple et hier j'ai reçu un nouveau :love:


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

Content pour toi .


----------

